# My horse;)



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh wow he's really pretty. Hope to see more of him :wink: 

does he do any showing?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Gorgeous  


I have that same halter but in blue! well my horse does but ya xD


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

lovely  

my fav is the one of him running


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

You have a very beautiful horse!! A nice breed of one too!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

he is so pretty!!! He has a cute face! short nose too!


----------



## ekutuka (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks  He will be a nice dressage horse.


----------



## lovinTwig (Jan 17, 2008)

You've got one mighty good looking horse there!


----------



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

wow im in shock :shock: how beautiful he is 
im in love with trakehners 
how tall is he and how much did u get for him 8)


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

wow, he's stunning! 

love his coloring


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wee, pictures finally loaded for me. He is a wonderful-looking athlete...looks like he'll take you far


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Your horse*

He's so gorgous! He looks like a great mover and very athletic. The first picture is my favorite. Boy is he a looker!! 8)


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: AWW he is adorable!!  He is a beautiful big boy!  Lovely movement... he will defintally stand out in a crowd!! :wink:


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww, he's beautiful ekutuka!


----------



## ekutuka (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks everyone!  
HoneyBu iIt doesn't matter, and his height is approximately 162 :wink:


----------



## ekutuka (Jan 8, 2008)

New photos!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at all that winter fuzz. He's cute. Take it you do dressage with him? make sure to post more photos.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

he's absolutely adorbale!! i love his bridle too, it looks good on him


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's quite adorable! I love the browband. It looks like he's having a lot of fun being lunged.


----------



## ekutuka (Jan 8, 2008)

More


----------

